# Interesting info about Dog Food & Canine Heart Disease



## Southern by choice (Jul 13, 2018)

https://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/NewsEvents/CVMUpdates/ucm613305.htm


----------



## greybeard (Jul 13, 2018)

Hmm. It mentions Taurine Deficiency as 'a' cause with genetics thought to be another cause..
The old thinking was that in humans and dogs, Taurine was not 'essential' but evidently newer research shows that not to be the case in both humans and canines, or at least for some of 'us'.
(I had always thought lamb was a good choice for dog food but may have to rethink that as poultry is supposed to be higher in Taurine than lamb and some fish and shellfish higher than poultry.)
So many different things to consider.....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 15, 2018)

checking on my dog food right now as it is a grain free food....


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 15, 2018)

Cat food.  Always read that cats need high taurine.  Supplements I've gotten for old ones have a lot plus the other things.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 15, 2018)

Just a note ….  I'm now seeing an add between almost every post on every thread.  ANNOYING!!


----------



## greybeard (Jul 15, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> Just a note ….  I'm now seeing an add between almost every post on every thread.  ANNOYING!!



Part of this?
From Nifty:


> This being the case, I'm working to update the design and layout of ads on the site. I don't like the idea of flooding the site with advertising, so I won't be adding any new ads... but I'll be moving some of the ads around to work better with mobile devices (and also even desktop / full-screen).


----------



## Rammy (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah, whats up with the ads? Its annoying when your reading or trying to post and the page keeps jumping. Thanks for the info on the pet foods. I will check mine to see if its on the list.


----------

